# cold to tropical



## ginge1965 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi all, i set up a cold water tank and stocked it with assorted danios, a couple of minows, a sucking loach and a weather loach. ive heard that i might be able to adapt them to a tropical tank, i was just wondering how easy this would be to do? as i'd like to add them to my tropical tank. i would be very grateful for any advice. thanx


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

quite a mix of fish you have there...

the sucking loach is a purely tropical fish, and dont tend to do very well in coldwater environments.
the danios will quite happily live in both coldwater and tropical conditions with little fuss
the minnows are temperate fish that do prefer coldwater, but do live in tropical conditions as well, though it is not ideal for them
the weatherloach is a urely coldwater fish that cannot be kept in tropical tanks

in a normal situation with converting coldwater to marine, the simple way to do it is simply add a heater. you dont really need to do much else. the sucking loach and danios will quite happily accept the warmer tropical conditions. even the minnows should, though as said, tropical is not ideal for them. however, the weatherloach will probably not stand the higher temperatures. you will have to chose one or the other, but whichever way you do it, some of your fish will not be very happy. keep coldwater, and your sucking loach will suffer. convert to tropical, and the weather loach will suffer...


----------



## ginge1965 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanx for your help. i bought all the fish from pet stores as cold water fish, the sucking loach ive had since i set the tank up and he seems to be doing ok, hes doubled in size since i got him. gutted bout the weather loach, hes getting nice and big and is mad to watch when he has his mad half hour shooting round the tank. ive got two 3ft tanks and a 2ft one, wanted to get rid of the little one (cold water), and have 1 for little fish and 1 for the big catfish and rainbow fish ive got, plus a couple more bigger 1's i want. i'll have to think about it a little more, thanx.


----------

